# Biodynamic certified green beans in the UK



## ianGaragiste (May 18, 2018)

Hi, would anyone know where I might be able to buy such beans in the UK...well at least not in retail-sized packaging. Seems to be an up and coming trend in the US


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You mean stuff like this:

http://cafevirtuoso.com/2017/02/10/what-is-certified-biodynamic-coffee/

I will be honest I struggled to maintain my interest when I got halfway through. I am also doubtful that the quality of these "Biodynamic" coffees will be consistently good, or even good. It sounds fantastic thought doesn't it...."Biodynamic certified Coffee"...that whole holistic approach thing. Great marketing.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> You mean stuff like this:
> 
> http://cafevirtuoso.com/2017/02/10/what-is-certified-biodynamic-coffee/


What a load of total pretentious b*llocks that seems to be - from reading the referenced article.

I don't really care too much about the spiritual well-being of the beans I'm going to cremate then smash to bits and cover in almost boiling water!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Agreed. This is A grade quality horeshit peddling of the highest order.

"Although, biodynamic practices have been considered pseudoscience by some due to the mythical/astrological connections, and the lack of hard scientific data on efficacy, farmers using these methods have reported increased yield and quality. Otherwise, why would they go to this effort?"

Answer: To make more money from gullible people who believe in this bollocks.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

spoxehub said:


> Agreed. This is A grade quality horeshit peddling of the highest order.
> 
> "Although, biodynamic practices have been considered pseudoscience by some due to the mythical/astrological connections, and the lack of hard scientific data on efficacy, farmers using these methods have reported increased yield and quality. Otherwise, why would they go to this effort?"
> 
> Answer: To make more money from gullible people who believe in this bollocks.


It sounds nonsense but there is increasing interest in it. I read that supermarkets hold their industry tasting events according to the biodynamic calendar, as they have judged the wine tastes better on certain days as predicted by the calendar


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Buzzwords to charge more is all I read


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

fluffles said:


> It sounds nonsense but there is increasing interest in it. I read that supermarkets hold their industry tasting events according to the biodynamic calendar, as they have judged the wine tastes better on certain days as predicted by the calendar


Well played, best laugh I've had in ages. Cheers for that.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Dismissing things from a position of ignorance isn't a great place to be


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

fluffles said:


> Dismissing things from a position of ignorance isn't a great place to be


And giving credence to pseudoscientific nonsense with no basis in fact or peer tested evidence is idiotic.

This is in the same bag of shite as homeopathy and kambo frog medicine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Dismissing things from a position of ignorance isn't a great place to be


It's 90% of the internet though


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

fluffles said:


> It sounds nonsense but there is increasing interest in it. I read that supermarkets hold their industry tasting events according to the biodynamic calendar, as they have judged the wine tastes better on certain days as predicted by the calendar


My understanding is that biodynamic agriculture was the progenitor of the organic farming movement, which could explain why some of these antiquated concepts are still knocking about.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh dear oh dear......

Just another organic Coffee. Nothing to get hot under the collar about. Probably elevated in price to subsidise the local Yogic Flying Club.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Oblivion said:


> Oh dear oh dear......
> 
> Just another organic Coffee. Nothing to get hot under the collar about. Probably elevated in price to subsidise the local Yogic Flying Club.


Who was that crowd that had a political party based on yogic flying? I can't remember now......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fluffles said:


> It sounds nonsense but there is increasing interest in it. I read that supermarkets hold their industry tasting events according to the biodynamic calendar, as they have judged the wine tastes better on certain days as predicted by the calendar


OK I find this intriguing, please tell me more?


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

spoxehub said:


> Who was that crowd that had a political party based on yogic flying? I can't remember now......


The Natural Law Party. There is some Youtube footage of their election broadcasts. Majestic......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

spoxehub said:


> Who was that crowd that had a political party based on yogic flying? I can't remember now......







It's a thing! Now I'm totally convinced....just one question...should you do this if you have haemorrhoids?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Oblivion said:


> The Natural Law Party. There is some Youtube footage of their election broadcasts. Majestic......


That's the lads. Outstanding!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> OK I find this intriguing, please tell me more?


https://www.theguardian.com/business/2009/apr/18/wine-lunar-calendar-tesco-supermarkets


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Transcendental meditation..... Tried this with the wife and gained all of about 2 seconds......Yogic Flying was disallowed although I did allow her to practise take off.


----------

